# Thunderbolt 2 HUB USB



## whocancatchme (6 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans ma boite ils nous donnent les Macbook pro 2015 (ce que je préfère en terme de connectique) mais je n'ai que 2 prises USB.

Après quelques recherches je trouve beaucoup de HUB USB avec de l'USB-C pour connecter plusieurs prises USB, mais AUCUN partant du thunderbolt 2....   Ca m'embête d'acheter un connecteur thunderbolt 2 -> thunderbolt 3 (ou usb-c) pour ensuite brancher mon hub...

Je trouve ça bizarre que pendant l'année 2015 - 2016 personne n'ait sorti de HUB partant du thunderbolt 2 ??

Des idées ?

Merci..

P.S: après relecture je précise que je pourrais acheter un HUB USB vers USB évidemment, mais vu que je ne vais strictement jamais utilisé ce connecteur mort-né, autant mettre quelque chose dessus et ne plus y toucher...


----------



## iDanGener (7 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Pour Thunderbolt vers un seul port USB3: il y a le produit suivant de Sonnet:
https://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/0...underbolt-vers-usb-30-esata-ou-ethernet-87738

Aussi il existe (à très gros prix) des concentrateurs de type "dock" qui permettent, en branchant seulement le cable Thunderbolt, d'avoir accès à sensiblement tout ses périphériques. Par exemple:

https://www.elgato.com/fr/dock/thunderbolt-2
http://anima-ex-machina.fr/dock-belkin-usb-firewire-tb-ethernet/

http://www.macg.co/tests/2015/01/te...thunderbolt-2-express-dock-hd-de-belkin-86699
http://www.macg.co/tests/2015/03/test-du-dock-thunderbolt-station-2-de-caldigit-87599

http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-thunderbolt-dock/

Daniel


----------



## whocancatchme (7 Juin 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse !!

130 balles la prise USB ça fais mal : ouch:

J'avais déja vu ces produits mais cela m'étonne qu'il n'y ai pas seulement un simple cable thunderbolt avec 2 ou 3 prises USB de l'autre côté... Le produit simple quoi. Ca n'existe pas... Incroyable. Ils font chier avec leur connecteur à 2 balles


----------

